# Driving in the pyrenees



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all,

We're off to France this Thursday and are aiming to work along the pyranees from Bilbao to perpignan.

Any idea what the weather will be like and are there any roads to avoid - I'm actually not big on heights!

The cirque de Gavernie looks spectacular so would quite like to visit there. 

Any other 'must dos' or tips?

Cheers
Lev


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopefully barryd will spot this post and tell you all. He just did that trip in the other direction I think.

I gather from his posts he was quite impressed!


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

It will be just like driving on a motorway thru Snowdonia!! We go thru regularly and the roads are so fantastic you will not notice the gradients. As for weather - we went thru in November and again in April and on both occaasions the weather was worse in Dover. Enjoy and drink in the scenery.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Pyrenees.

Will help if people are searching for it in the Forum, now or at a later date.

TM


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Gavarnie is a must try to walk up to the waterfall, you should see vultures and if you look you will see many nice alpines plants, I dare you to see how long you can keep your feet in the stream fed by the glacier  (nice big Aire above town) and here 



 on the way to the Col du tourmalet a must also, scenery far to big for camera !!! weather can change very quickly, first day we were in the area we had fog so thick you could not see your hand in front of your face and the next few day's scorchio  
Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Magic*



Codfinger said:


> Gavarnie is a must try to walk up to the waterfall, you should see vultures and if you look you will see many nice alpines plants, I dare you to see how long you can keep your feet in the stream fed by the glacier  (nice big Aire above town) and here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Video, is it yours? What is the soundtrack?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry bud not mine just googled as I still cant post piccys :?


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We are off to the Pyrenees on the 4th July. Would also appreciate any recommended routes from Perpignan. 

Phil


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks all - always amazes me that you drop a post one day and there's a stack of replies the next.

Gavernie looks stunning - not sure about the cable car though!

We're off tomorrow so will let you know how we get on.

Lev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Car a Van*



lev said:


> Thanks all - always amazes me that you drop a post one day and there's a stack of replies the next.
> 
> Gavernie looks stunning - not sure about the cable car though!
> 
> ...


Have a great trip and forget the cable car, try a fabric wing.

Lots of Birds Of Prey to watch out for too!

Happy & Safe Travels,
TM.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Flipping heck where do I start! As Neil said we recently did this trip. We were so lucky we did it in April. High 20's in the valleys, sunny nearly all the time and still loads of snow.

We did Perpignan (well the Spanish border really) to Biarritz.

Took nearly two weeks.

Highlights

The Aire at Duilhac Sous Peyrepertuse about 40 miles west of Perpignan and the roads up to the Chateux (ruins) above. Its in the book










Lourdes on a Saturday if your religious or not is a fantastic experience down below the Basilica. People come from all over the world to be healed.

Cauterets Ski resort and the cable car if its running. We went up twice for 8 Euros. Two brill Aires with electric for just a few quid and if you go on up the road you can get to Pont D Espagne (Bridge of Spain) which is simply fantastic. Loads of Waterfalls, torents and bridges and if your really lucky (or unlucky) Camper eating Brown Bears!!!

Gavarnie and the Cirque De Gavarnie you have to see. No photo can do it justice










There are two other Cirques to see. We went to Tromoues on the bike but the other one (Cant remember the name) was closed.

Around the corner from Gavarnie there is an Observitory at Pic Du Midi and another Cable Car trip but much more expensive.

A nice ride through the lower valleys of the mountains takes you eventually to Biarritz which is a vibrant place and worth a visit. If I think of more info I will add it when I have more time.

I found the Pyrenees a wonderful experience but we picked a great time of year to do it. April but with brilliant weather. The towns are not as posh as the Alpine towns but the scenery is as spectacular and I think the area is generally better value for money than the Alps. Less lakes though which I missed a bit. Some great Aires, nearly all free and very quiet.

Enjoy!

EDIT: none of the roads we went on were too much to worry about. IF you go up to the ski resorts around Gavarnie Cauterets and Pic De Midi there are cable cars but you can drive up and the snow should be cleared by now. We went up to 7000ft on the bike until we ran out of road and met people on skis. Even on these roads vans were easily getting up and wild camping in some dramatic places. Also look out for these fellas. Over 4500 ft you will find wild Marmots. Cross between a fat beaver and a big shaggy Squirrell. Taste Lovely!


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

*Pyrenees Gavarnie Col Du Tourmalet*

Hi have just looked at the youtube of the Col du Tourmalet and PIc de Bigorre, it all looks to have changed a bit since we were there last, in the early 90's we think, can't find the photos at the moment to date it.

I think we were Eurocamping at the time, long before we had a camper, and of course two kids in tow.

We went up to the Col du Tourmalet, marvelling at the road and at the bravery of the Tour de France racers who had been over it only a few weeks before. At the top of the Col, you could take the dirt road up to a large carpark just below the observatory, and then walk the rest of the way. I don't remember a gondola other than a rudimentary one to get supplies up to the observatory. Parts of the road where it was steep and the hairpins were single track and you went up in convoy with about 20 mins or so to wait if you missed the green light. It was so dusty I also remember cleaning about an inch of dust off the door sills when we got back to the campsite.

Anyway it was a super day out as was Gavarnie, but boy did it smell from all the donkeys and horses used to transport the people from the village up into the cirque.

La Porte d'Espania was agood trip as well walking from the road upto the mountain hut and up to La Breche du Roland. A stunning day.

Lourdes was fascinating, horribly tacky in places all those shops selling plastic bottles in all sorts of shapes and sculptures to collect the holy water, but also very moving in the faith of the very many attending in the hope of cures. The lines of wheelchairs and beds/stretchers waiting to be blessed/take the waters and the army of volunteers helping was very thought provoking

have a good trip, makes me think it will have to go on the list of places to revisit since the kids left ages ago

alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pyrenees*

Think I mentioned it somewhere on here recently.

We were in Spain January and coming back over the Pyrenees for me to do some Skiing (Saint-Lary-Soulan).

Beautiful Sunny Day but cold

Picture this, me king of the road and her Majesty nodding off by my side. Seems the skies were full of birds of prey, like they were following us. Only saw a handful of cars pass me or in the rear camera for an hour.

Suddenly, I noticed a few of the Spanish cars returning from France were flashing me. I though to myself, speedtraps on these quiet roads.

As I turned the corner, Her Royal must have opened an eye as she shouted very un-royal style "Oh ****"

As I rounded the corner four men, all with Balaclavas and scarfs were posted on pillars, machine guns pointed at the road. Two of them, directly at us.

We were waved on and literally beckoned to go quickly by one soldier.

How can you be some calm said HMTM?

Easy, I saw the posters further back siting ETA as being in their sights and the huge numbers of Police Vehicles hidden in the rocky bays.

But it is a Beautiful Area, 1000s of Spanish can't be wrong. Only saw one other Brit.

Lourdes:

Another funny tale.

We went on the Wally Wagon around the town (gratuite). As mentioned people come from around the world to Lourdes and our train was resembled the united nations.

The French Driver of our road train was playing French Rap songs very, very loudly as we approached the holy road.

We were at the front and in the reflection of the shiny perspex screen I could see all the Foreigners dancing away with their young families and companions.

Suddenly the singer of the Rap Song Switched from Francaise to English (Well more American). and the Lyrics rapping ringing and Dingling very loudly from the speakers were

"GET THE F*CK UP - SHUT THE F*CK UP" Repeatedly.

Her Majesty Was Mortified and gave me a dig for laughing at our fellow travellers who could still be seen to be dancing and jigging to the song. Much to the horror of the Pedestrians who obviously had a better command of Anglo Saxon judging by the look on their faces.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Car a Van*

Have a great trip and forget the cable car, try a fabric wing.

Lots of Birds Of Prey to watch out for too!

Happy & Safe Travels,
TM.[/quote

Watch out the birds don't peck the fabric - can ruin the aerofoil section and then 'stall over!


----------



## AlanA (Mar 20, 2010)

YOu cannot miss the 100th visit of Le Tour de France, which will be in the Pyrenees from 18th - 22nd July.

Awesome experience to watch.


----------

